# What color/pattern?



## BluePigeons (Jun 9, 2021)

What color are these two? The red one I recently got, I am not quite sure what he is pattern-wise. I thought the blue check was a splash at first, but I’m not quite sure.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

BluePigeons said:


> What color are these two? The red one I recently got, I am not quite sure what he is pattern-wise. I thought the blue check was a splash at first, but I’m not quite sure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 97952
> ...


Hi, one of them is a blue checker white flight splash the other is silver white flight splash both look like hens


----------

